
The Internet I’ve got — what I really need are more pockets - jmorin007
http://svextra.com/blogs/gmsv/2008/04/the_internet_ive_got_--_what_i_really_need_are_more_pockets.html
======
xirium
From the article: that elusive space between laptops and smart phones

Well, the laptops are getting smaller and the phones are getting bigger. It
should be obvious that they'll meet in the middle.

